# 63661



## kkd1019@hotmail.com (Apr 30, 2013)

Need help with cpt code 63661. Can this code be used for procedure that was done in the office.


----------



## dwaldman (May 1, 2013)

Yes, CPT 63661 could be reported in an office setting (place of service 11) if the removal involves removal of percutaneous placed leads that have been previously permanently implanted. CPT 63661 can not be reported for removal of trial or temporary leads. CPT 63661 has array(s) in the plural form; thus, removal of one or multiple leads would only be reported with one unit of service.

_____________________________________________________________________

AMA CPT Assistant  Feb 2010

The guidelines also indicate that CPT codes 63661 or 63663 should not be reported when removing or replacing a temporary percutaneously placed array for an external generator. The replacement of a temporary placed array(s) with a permanent array or paddle is included in the insertion procedure, and is not separately reportable. If the temporary array is removed without permanent placement, it is a subsequent Evaluation and Management (E/M) service, which is typically within the global period of the initial placement and therefore, not reported. 

The descriptions in codes 63661, 63662, 63663, and 63664 specifically state "array(s)" or "plate/paddle(s)" in the plural form, whereas existing code 63650, Percutaneous implantation of neurostimulator electrode array, epidural, and code 63655, Laminectomy for implantation of neurostimulator electrodes, plate/paddle, epidural, reference either a single electrode array or a single plate/paddle.


----------



## kkd1019@hotmail.com (May 6, 2013)

*modifier*

Patient has minor procedure in office & there is a 10 post op. Pt comes in few days later still in post of care & has different procedure. Can modifier 24/25 be used for office visit ?


----------



## marvelh (May 6, 2013)

63661 should NOT be reported for removal of a trial lead, only a permanently placed lead.  Not that a permanently placed lead couldn't be removed in an office place of service but it would be rare.


----------



## kkd1019@hotmail.com (May 6, 2013)

*modifier24/25*

Patient has minor procedure in office & there is a 10 day post op. Pt comes in few days later still in post of care & has different procedure with an office visit. Can modifier 24/25 be used for office visit ?


----------



## dwaldman (May 10, 2013)

Was the visit and second procedure unrelated to the first procedure and condition?


----------

